# Longines Ultronic



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Bagged this the other day for a great price as a non runner on the bay.

It was sold as not working and not surprised when it arrived. The poor thing was filthy!!

A complete strip down, service and sonic clean for the movement, case and strap and I have to say the I'm surprised and really pleased with the results.

I will say this about Longines - the dial, hands and case have a great quality feel about them. The dial especially feels as if they spent a little money on the manufacture (pains me as it does to say it, the dial and hands are a better quality than Omega).

It's also a surprisingly big watch 41mm excl crown and wears great on the wrist.

Also took a few extra pics of the dial before assembly. Love those raised markers.

Despite a bit of wabi, this might become one of the few non-omega's that become a keeper.

*Longines Ultronic Cal. 6312*










Gotta love those raised markers...










and some more...










and a wrist shot (I've got 8" baboon wrists!)...










...coming as a day pic to a forum near you... 

Cheers,

Mike

P.S. yes, I did remove the fluff in the second pic!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent watches these...and ridiculously cheap IMO..i have a couple...its a great sized watch...but wears well and almost seems thin for a ESA 9162......original bracelet as well...cool....again well made....always wondered why the other makes that house the ESA range of tuning fork movements never make the money the Omega's normally do...!!! because as Mike says...the quality of some is at least on par and in many cases better.....i mean lets be honest ..._who's ever seen a Longines cased Titus_... :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb! great work Mike. 

I had a lovely Longines from Keith (its how we met before Keith joined the forum) and it was a great bit of kit. I think the IWCs are actually my fave of the f300s, I think they were a cut above the others in quality.


----------

